# Codeine addiction



## shouldbeinbed (9 Apr 2014)

I got myself into a bit of a habit with solpadeine and it's boots generic equivalent for the last couple of years. I know the warnings and knew the long term effects of these sort of things but they do hook you in & it took me a while to decide that it was too much of a bad thing and quite a bit of willpower to stop taking them and get the effects out of my system.

I'm in a lot less pain routinely now and my permanantly upset stomach has sorted itself out. Going cold turkey was probably not the best way to do it and the physical effects have been pretty harsh for the last few week but I feel a hell of a lot better off these things than I ever did on them.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Im glad you have had the willpower to, stop taking the painkillers. Well done. Its the best thing you could do.
keep, up the good work and if you need someone to talk to, then you can always go to the smoking no more thread. There will always be someone there you can talk to. Its an addiction after all. Good luck


----------



## solidthegreat (9 Apr 2014)

Good work my friend, I don't know you but am proud you managed to get off them. Get your fight on 
When things get tough, get the bike out. Well done again.


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Apr 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I got myself into a bit of a habit with solpadeine and it's boots generic equivalent for the last couple of years. I know the warnings and knew the long term effects of these sort of things but they do hook you in & it took me a while to decide that it was too much of a bad thing and quite a bit of willpower to stop taking them and get the effects out of my system.
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain routinely now and my permanantly upset stomach has sorted itself out. Going cold turkey was probably not the best way to do it and the physical effects have been pretty harsh for the last few week but I feel a hell of a lot better off these things than I ever did on them.


Well done.
It's not an easy thing to admit or deal with! I keep saying to hubby that he should come off his meds and find something else that works for him.


----------



## tyred (10 Apr 2014)

I had a bit of an addiction to these myself years ago and it is definitely not easy to stop.

I have an uncle who takes a truely scary amount of Solphadeine tablets, everywhere you look around his house, there are empty glasses with the residue of soluble Solphadeine in them, empty packets all over the kitchen worktop, the door pockets of his car are stuffed with spare packets, it's horrible, must cost him a small fortune and will kill him but there's nothing I can do if he won't admit to having a problem in the first place


----------



## Monsieur (10 Apr 2014)

I regularly take cocodamol (just the cheap version from a chemist, not branded) and I've been concerned for the past year or so about an addiction. Some days I take less than others but always a maximum of 8 per day.

Can I ask how many you used to take daily?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> I had a bit of an addiction to these myself years ago and it is definitely not easy to stop.
> 
> I have an uncle who takes a truely scary amount of Solphadeine tablets, everywhere you look around his house, there are empty glasses with the residue of soluble Solphadeine in them, empty packets all over the kitchen worktop, the door pockets of his car are stuffed with spare packets, it's horrible, must cost him a small fortune and will kill him but there's nothing I can do if he won't admit to having a problem in the first place



Thats pretty blatant. And I'm sure you know as much as me, he's going to have to face up to it sooner or later 

It was a bit more furtive a thing with me, I had a public box that went down slowly and a lot more hidden away I was getting through, I think it was always something I knew wasn't good and was quite embarassed but not enough to stop taking them. I had a secret stash wherever I was, strips hidden in soap bags, saddlebags and bar bags, back of cupboards, in the wardrobe, every coat or softshell pocket had them in & I had either a bike bottle or a sparkling water bottle always around when out so it didn't show or look unusual to have something fizzy on the go. I was always quite careful about washing the glasses up atnhome and work too as its pretty unique a dirty glass look. 

I can empathise with the not admitting to it being a problem, the bloody things cause more pain than they cure after not long at all so they become a self fulfilling necessity in your head - I'm in pain reach for the Sollies, quick drop in the pain and then it's back so reach for them again, and 2 every 4 hours soon isn't enough so you're over dosing yourself just to mask the pain that they are causing and taking more tabs causes more pain...... & it is the same narcotic family as morphine & heroin so is pretty clingy stuff when it gets into you

Having been on and off codeine for a number of years (migraines was the excuse I used - even with being on prescription meds for those) before really getting stuck in it this time I've finally twigged on it isn't something I can pretend over or stop/start with, it's got to be nothing at all ever & I'm gonna have to MTFU when I get a pounding head or the knee plays up. 
I'm also going to be careful with drinking too, they seem to have stripped away my already lightweight ability to cope with alcohol without a hangover, A can at home or pint in a pub will give me a headache now. 

Compared to smoking though it's dirt cheap, I'd spend 10-15 quid a week average (around 100 tablets) a bit more on a bad week & I bet he'll have a network of chemists he uses so he's not going into one or two responsible ones too often and getting remembered.

There's something about it being soluable and Solpadeine too or the Boots codeine plus variety as they both have caffeine in them that *works* better than the cheaper Paracetamol and Codeine only ones, both for pretending to dull the pain and as a narcotic hit, in solution works so much better than capsules or pills too. I guess in a smoking sense, everyone has their favourite brand of tobacco and level of filtering.

I hope your uncle sees the light before they eat him away completely.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

Monsieur said:


> I regularly take cocodamol (just the cheap version from a chemist, not branded) and I've been concerned for the past year or so about an addiction. Some days I take less than others but always a maximum of 8 per day.
> 
> Can I ask how many you used to take daily?


Usually 16 a day often 4 on waking up as a starter to the day and the same later at night to be sure of sleeping through, with 2's when people were around in the day, this came to be the base level necessary to feed the habit. It could be more as I do have genuine pain problems and if for example my knee was playing up or I was coming off a migraine it would be the 16 to service the need and 4-10 more to tackle to other discomfort.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Apr 2014)

The soluble stuff is nasty  It contains high amounts of salt to help it 'fizz'. 
Over time this can cause other issues such as high blood pressure and kidney problems


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> The soluble stuff is nasty  It contains high amounts of salt to help it 'fizz'.
> Over time this can cause other issues such as high blood pressure and kidney problems


Doesn't surprise me, it has that saliney taste to it and the glass looks like a chemistry experiment in evaporating sea water when done. 

That would probably explain the peeing for England that I've been doing too & has become a standing family joke, I feel like it is my stomach that has suffered the most, its been never quite regular nor right for ages (whilst I'm in confessional mode  ) I have even considered the possibilities of IBS or some sort of colitis. Seems not or I've made a miraculous recovery from them too. 

Thinking about it, I've always run warm and got a sweat on quite readily but even more so recently, it'll be interesting to see if that calms down or what other unthought of niggles and changes show up or improve as time goes on.


----------



## tyred (11 Apr 2014)

I never exceeded the stated dose but it pained me to keep to it at times. Used to be just looking forward to when the 4 hours is up so I could have two more. I used to leave a glass of water and two soluble Solphadeine beside my bed each night ready to start the day.

I would consider this an even worse addiction than smoking. I came to realise it was actually causing the headaches that I was taking them to cure.


----------



## Jon George (11 Apr 2014)

Brave to admit this on a public forum and extra kudos for tackling the issue.  Addiction to painkillers only seems to surface in the media when some celebratory bites the bullet after years of abuse, and it's quite a hidden problem. 'You've gotta say yes to another excess' may be a great album by Yello, but having a personality that cannot even attempt moderation can be extremely destructive.


----------



## Mr Peps (14 Apr 2014)

I'm a drugs worker and codeine addiction is a lot more common than people realise, whether it's prescribed or over the counter.
I've worked with people who have been unable to stop codeine by themselves and have had to be prescribed subutex / buprenorphine (usually prescribed to people dependant on heroin as opiate substitution). Several were taking so much codeine that they were on subutex doses that were prescribed to people using £40 of heroin daily.

Unlike a lot of heroin users the vast majority did well and were able to reduce and stop subutex and not return to codeine use. Unfortunately there are many people with this problem who won't go to drug services or the GP due to the perceived stigma.

There is a good source of information and support on this forum http://www.codeinefree.me.uk/.

Hope it's ok to post this link (I have no connection to the site).


----------



## Easytigers (14 Apr 2014)

Although not a very nice subject, this is a really important thread to read and pure respect to shouldbeinbed for sharing. I think a lot of people have got something they're not proud of/know they should stop but just hide behind lots of excuses. I'm an easy example...too easy to have a glass of wine when I get home from work because it's been a stressful day...but then again every day is stressful and it'd be very easy for it to go too far.

Keep it up and good luck to the OP


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Apr 2014)

My mother in law ended up in A&E ten years ago with a migraine and the doctor gave her co-codamol ten years later her GP is still writing repeat prescriptions. She feels a get up and go from them :-(


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2014)

Thank you for the kind words and sharing stories too, that is what I hoped would happen with this thread & coming out on here feels a tad easier than standing up in a meeting 

To be honest I'm quite proud of myself for finally coming off them properly after lots of stop/starting and kidding myself I was in charge of them. I'm happy to share my experience, its the old 'if it helps one person then it is worth it' adage.

Even since posting the OP I'm feeling better by the day, not popping aspirin to keep on top of the ever diminishing headache and (ugh bit) my guts are right and regular again - its a silly thing but this is probably the highlight for me as it was a rather unexpected side effect and constantly planning trips or rides around where I could relieve myself was hard work.

now to stop biting my nails...


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> My mother in law ended up in A&E ten years ago with a migraine and the doctor gave her co-codamol ten years later her GP is still writing repeat prescriptions. *She feels a get up and go from them* :-(



That's the problem, for me at least. At the time, I was very stressed, very down, had a lot of headaches, doctor couldn't find a medical reason (he was asking the wrong questions with hindsight) and I started taking Solphadeine soluble which I found helped the headaches and they also helped my moods and gave me a sort of temporary high, but I kept taking them until I felt hopelessly addicted to them.

I actually find it hard to understand why you can walk into a chemist's shop and buy them without medical supervision.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> My mother in law ended up in A&E ten years ago with a migraine and the doctor gave her co-codamol ten years later her GP is still writing repeat prescriptions. She feels a get up and go from them :-(


 
This is the terrible bit of it, my current knee consultant is the same - take cocodamol for a few weeks, give yourself a few days off and start again, you'll be fine. Nope.

Again I can empathise with the get up and go. I had exactly the same sensation but with hindsight only because I felt so bloody awful without my shot of fizzygood ©Dylan Moran in Black Books.

For all of the 3 day only warnings and the family of drugs it lives in, I really don't think the medical profession take its effects seriously at all, it is shocking that her GP is condoning opiate abuse. As @Mr Peps upthread mentions Codeine<Morphine<Heroin but it is the same family tree.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2014)

@tyred I had a network of chemists over a 15 mile radius to keep under any individual ones radar, lucky me living in Manchester that meant a LOT of places I could go.

I would like to see these only sold or prescription dispensed with proof of name & address with a mandatory central database that would flag up suspicious use like me or lazy Dr's rubber stamping repeat prescriptions.

poacher/gamekeeper....


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2014)

The amount of paracetamol would be of concern to me too, max dose shouldn't exceed 4 grams a day, not sure how much in solpadeine? I have had co dydramol, co codamol and tramadol from various GPs and orthopaedic surgeons to help with various joint ails. They make me dopey and constipated so only take occasionally at night, but at least once a week right now. Explained this to the GP but still prescribes 100 co codamol at a time to keep my cost down! I try to take as few painkillers as I can, but am taking something most days currently to deal with the latest injury! I have stopped the naproxen though, GP more concerned about the potential gastric side effects from NSAIDs than the opiates.

Very well done for getting off them and being determined to stay off them


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> To be honest I'm quite proud of myself for finally coming off them properly after lots of stop/starting and kidding myself I was in charge of them. I'm happy to share my experience, its the old 'if it helps one person then it is worth it' adage.
> .



You can and should be proud of yourself. It is difficult to admit to yourself that you have a problem in the first place, harder still to find the willpower and self-control to actually do something about it and even harder in some ways to admit it on public forum.


----------



## lesley_x (15 Apr 2014)

Well done!

I took dihydrocodeine for legit reasons, prescribed by doctor for severe pain, for ohhh two years or so.

When I went on long term medication I had to come off it as it interacts with it. When I went back to see my doc and told him I was off dihydrocodeine (which was pretty hellish coming off) he actually shook my hand and congratulated me. I guess a lot of people don't manage it. 

What amazed me is that doctors just continually wrote new prescriptions without enquiring how much I was taking and whether it was actually helping. I was very strict with myself and took no more than 2-3 30mg tabs a day, even during horribly severe pain.


----------



## Cubist (15 Apr 2014)

Well done for dealing with it. For the last three years i have been prescribed codeine and initially had to take two 30s four times a day, plus two 500mg paracetamol and 400 ibuprofen. Someone suggested taking cocodamol to keep the costs down, but I was worried about the high levels of paracetamol. The thing was to keep the painkiller levels up and not to let the pain creep back in. I have deliberately backed off all three doses. I had to take a PPI to stop the ibuprofen from giving me oesophagitis, so now only take one or two 400s a day. I have dropped the codeine slowly to one 30mg a day, taken with 2 paracetamol, and only take another if I absolutely have to. The levels of paracetamol in counter served paracodol is frighteningly high, and that will do more damage than the codeine. I have become increasingly aware that I am starting to depend even on the low dose of codeine, so I'm very very careful. The thing is the pain in my hips returns if I'm not very careful to keep some analgesic level in my system, and as surgery isn't an option, I'll have to keep up taking them. 

The thing is, I had given up smoking for four or five years, and I mistook the codeine cravings for nicotine, and kidded myself I could have the odd cigar. I now vape a low dosage of nicotine in an eCig , which is helping to keep me off the cigarillos. Addiction is a terrible thing


----------



## david k (19 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> I had a bit of an addiction to these myself years ago and it is definitely not easy to stop.
> 
> I have an uncle who takes a truely scary amount of Solphadeine tablets, everywhere you look around his house, there are empty glasses with the residue of soluble Solphadeine in them, empty packets all over the kitchen worktop, the door pockets of his car are stuffed with spare packets, it's horrible, must cost him a small fortune and will kill him but there's nothing I can do if he won't admit to having a problem in the first place



didnt realise you could get addicted to these, how does it happen, and why?

edit, read some more now and starting to understand


----------



## FlyingCyclist (19 Apr 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I got myself into a bit of a habit with solpadeine and it's boots generic equivalent for the last couple of years. I know the warnings and knew the long term effects of these sort of things but they do hook you in & it took me a while to decide that it was too much of a bad thing and quite a bit of willpower to stop taking them and get the effects out of my system.
> 
> I'm in a lot less pain routinely now and my permanantly upset stomach has sorted itself out. Going cold turkey was probably not the best way to do it and the physical effects have been pretty harsh for the last few week but I feel a hell of a lot better off these things than I ever did on them.




From around November 2013 I was popping Codiene tablets (the lower dosage you can buy over the counter) and having around 3 in ONE go because of pain from my leg ulcers. I was also taking 2-3 Amitriptylene tablets each night.

I then developed a new ulcer on the outside of my foot and it was seriously painful. I started to pop 5 tablets (30mg/500mg prescription) in ONE go, together with 1-2 Gabapentin (because the Ami' wasn't doing anything). Thankfully the pain ceased when it had healed a bit and I stopped taking them altogether.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2014)

I'm currently on 30mg-60mg codeine and 1000mg of paracetemol at night. Sometimes need a 30mg in the morning. Like others have said, the docs just shrug, sign the prescription and let you go. I am hoping for a more permanent solution at the end of the month from the pain clinic (possibly a nerve block, or re-direction back for surgery), but it's the only thing that helps me sleep. Doc's, even though they say 2-3 days only, I've been on these for months. I put up with the pain during the day, but it's at night when trying to sleep that's an issue.


How much codeine is in solpadeine then ?


----------



## sazzaa (4 Jun 2014)

You know what, I think you learn an awful lot and become a better person for having come out the other side of an addiction. I'm all for at least one addiction in a lifetime! (I've had a few in my time, horrific things but I wouldn't change my past, makes me appreciate life now)


----------



## stephec (4 Jun 2014)

david k said:


> didnt realise you could get addicted to these, how does it happen, and why?
> 
> edit, read some more now and starting to understand


 
I've only just seen this thread and was going to ask the same thing, what is it that you get from taking them?

I've never really been one for pain killers, I've always had the opinion of over the counter stuff that if it's not restricted to prescription then it can't be that effective.

Luckily enough I can't remember ever being prescribed anything in the past either.


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2014)

In the not too distant past, when I've taken stronger painkillers, co-codamol and tramadol (I find the first more effective and the second less, Erm, constipating), it's been at night, to help the pain (in knee, leg when lying on it) but much more so to help me sleep, either through the pain or the stress/worry about what has caused the pain  both codeine and tramadol knock me out. When I need pain meds during the day, I stick to paracetamol and ibuprofen or naproxen

Paracetamol is very effective for pain and fever, but unless taken to excess, its side effects are quite benign, ditto ibuprofen for inflammation and pain (a therapeutic dose of naproxen is still Rx only). 
Codeine and tramadol (and the other more potent stuff like OxyContin, morphine, fentanyl) have much more potentially serious side effects, drowsiness, respiratory depression and all of the gastric nasties that can occur, not to mention being habit forming/addictive


----------



## sazzaa (4 Jun 2014)

Tramadol is the king of space cadet prescription painkillers. I'd be scared to take that for more than a day!


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2014)

It doesn't have that effect on me, but does help with sleep  usually stick to one, but have had 2. Got a friend who has been taking 6 a day for donkeys. Able function as gets her through the pain. Very gippy knee and is a hairdresser, so on feet all day!


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2014)

Ended up in A&E with pain today. Docs sent me away saying take 60mg codeine 1000mg paracetamol and 400g ibuprofen 4 times a day. I said you can't take that amount of crap without problems. Doc just shrugged. 

Got pain clinic this week, but the doc suggested fentanyl patches. Just checked them out and no way. Heat increases released dose. Just imagine what riding will be like. Seriously going to push for nerve blocks or removal. Seems the male docs won't even consider the chop. 

They seem happy to prescribe class C drugs.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2014)

having been on the fentanyl patches 50 micro grammes anhour for the past two years, along with gabbapentin and amitriptyline, i can say one thing to you @fossyant, WISE DECISION YOU MADE THERE. and i mean that seriously.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2014)

I was given ami and gabba when my shoulder was bad and they mess with your head. Eventually got to the problem which was fixed by trigger point injections. 

Really don't want medication that affects the whole body for a small painful area. It just seems stupid.

Likely I won't be in work with currect pain killers for next couple of days


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2014)

im waiting for my appointment to go for this

http://www.spine-health.com/video/spinal-cord-stimulator-implant-video

pain management doc said it will take over 12 months to wean of fentanyl, dont get me wrong , being approx 75 times stronger than morphine it bloodywell does its job, but is it worth what comes with it,... cant wait to get off it. its fekin horrible


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

roadrash said:


> having been on the fentanyl patches 50 micro grammes anhour for the past two years, along with gabbapentin and amitriptyline, i can say one thing to you @fossyant, WISE DECISION YOU MADE THERE. and i mean that seriously.


If it's a concentrated area of pain, might a local anaesthetic lidocaine patch help? Ice is often helpful too. Are these the gentleman bits, if so ice may or may not be a good idea!


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2014)

its not my gentleman bits,my problem is spinal, i tried lidocaine patches , didnt do anything for me at all, allthough i know a couple of people who have had fantastic results with them ,

ive got a mental vision of someone trying to stick a bloody big lidocaine patch on their wedding tackle now


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

Sorry, that was @fossyant


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Tramadol is the king of space cadet prescription painkillers. I'd be scared to take that for more than a day!


The choice of the discerning pro cyclist apparently
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...sics-crashes-says-lotto-belisol-doctor-119652
I have taken co-codamol once for maybe 8-9 days and felt like absolute rowlocks when i stopped so feck knows what its like trying to stop after an extended period .


----------



## byegad (22 Jun 2014)

Long term prescription Cocodamol taker here, I have Tramadol too and try to take both day and day about. Both can be addictive, but with a worn knee I either take something or don't ride or walk for more than a few minutes before I'm in enough pain to stop me going on. I'm 'too young' for a replacement (About the only thing I'm too young for these days!) so I either sit at home piling on weight, or take the tablets and keep active.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

You take both tramadol and codeine. You may want to check with your doctor as I think they are contraindicated together or least an unwise combination!


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2014)

if your taking both tramadol and codeine, its a wonder your bowels work


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

Tramadol is decent for joint pain, useless for abdominal cramps of a certain type however!


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2014)

all i know is when i was taking codiene rgularly i couldnt sh!t for a looong time


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2014)

Lots of fruit helps......


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

Tramadol is better for me bowel wise than codeine. They gave me co codamol while I was In hospital for my leg op and quite a lot of morphing after the op, I needed help from dulcolax after a few days of misery!


----------



## byegad (22 Jun 2014)

I don't take both at the same time, I take one or t'other for a day or so, then swap to the other one for before changing back. TBH the Cocodamol seems to help my knee pain more, but prolonged, continuous use is not good in both potential paracetamol build up and codeine addiction. So I take a couple days of Tramadol to break the continual dose of taking 8 30/500 Cocodamol day in day out.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Tramadol is better for me bowel wise than codeine. They gave me co codamol while I was In hospital for my leg op and quite a lot of morphing after the op, I needed help from dulcolax after a few days of misery!


I was on 30/500 Co-codamol for post-op pain a couple of years ago. Five days after the operation I asked for a powerful laxative from the doctor. The misery of visiting an NHS loo at twenty minute intervals for fourteen hours was somewhat greater than the misery of constipation. A uniquely memorable experience that has given me a morbid fear of bowel-loosening potions.

EDIT: Please don't misunderstand. NHS loos are extremely clean. I just wished I could have been sitting on my own throne as I " went through the motions".


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

After the attempted surgery on my leg in an A&E department, I shall be sticking to private hospitals from now on. With an en suite! I was home by the time I needed bowel assistance!


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2014)

byegad said:


> I don't take both at the same time, I take one or t'other for a day or so, then swap to the other one for before changing back. TBH the Cocodamol seems to help my knee pain more, but prolonged, continuous use is not good in both potential paracetamol build up and codeine addiction. So I take a couple days of Tramadol to break the continual dose of taking 8 30/500 Cocodamol day in day out.


Cool, your first post read like you take both day in day out. Long term paracetamol use isn't a problem generally as long as stick to the dose and especially the correct dosing intervals. Indeed, tramadol works better with it I believe.

Ref the knee replacement, perhaps discuss with another surgeon. Even if you are reliant on the NHS, you can get them done at a younger age if the joint warrants it


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Jun 2014)

re knee replacement, they do seem to be quite arbitary, 55 is the age I've been told that I'm aiming at for a knee replacement. Their logic is; at present; they average 10 years useful life and you can have 2 before there's nothing left to anchor another one into so you hit 75 before you can no longer walk. No doubt things will change for the better.

quick nod to my OP: Still off the Codeine and my general pain levels, migraines, knackered knee et al are feeling better without them.


----------

